# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) استفسار ؟  علاقة سوكت الشحن بالمايك .جلاكسي s3

## jnani

السلام عليكم   قمت باللحام على سوكت الشحن لجهاز جلاكسي s3 بدون استبداله ...لانني كنت اعاني صعوبة في شحنه ..بعد تلحيم ارجل الشحن ..اصبح الشحن جيد..لكن تفاجات بانقطاع المايك.... وصادفت مرة اخرى جهاز s3 اخر لدى صديق قمت ايضا بتلحيم ارجل الشحن وانقطع المايك مباشرة ..... ارجو ان استفيد من خبرتكم وتجاربكم في هدا الموضوع ..ماعلاقة سوكت الشحن بالمايك ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## marrakechi

أخي الكريم يعتبر المايك من أجزاء المحمول الحساسة جدا للحرارة فأي حرارة زائدة تؤدي إلى تلفه.
من الناحية الإلكترونية لا توجد علاقة بين المايك وكنكتور الشحن إلا أنهما يتواجدان قرب بعضهما في الغلاكسي S3 لدا يتوجب الحدر عند تغيير الكنكتور أو عند التلحيم عليه بوضع لصاق عازل على المايك أو ورق ألمنيوم.

----------

